# B&W thread



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A starter for the B&W thread...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Almost B&W :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

NICE!!! .. love the touch of colours left in the photos too! However should mention that it's not B&W but greyscale .. :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

@Donald - were you aware there already is a B&W thread started some time ago?

Nice pics by the way - love the little intense blue bit in the last especially :grin:

later edit: found this waiting in my inbox on Vimeo straight after reading this thread - some nice images in it

Black & White Photography by Maann Photography on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wonderful crisp quality to those pics Donald, it's amazing how a touch of colour leaps off the picture, shouting 'Here I am!' :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

These are the coolest! I love your use of selective color!!!

Yes, I am still kicking. It has just been nuts around the homestead lately. Good to be back!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Great to see you again Dori - Don't be a stranger :wink:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, I have missed you folks!

Great shot!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A gritty street grab photo..

C&C welcome


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

My 1st thought was John Pertwee (old Dr Who) has aged a bit, then I remembered he'd died, some years ago....

A superb portrait of a very characterful face Donald, can't really find anything to criticise about it :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks WB - Photo taken in a small Italian village

This one was in a private woodland where we were guests...


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Lovely photos, lots of wisdom there


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A few more B&Ws...
































The world famous Bristol Children's Hospital. 
The structures represent the 'lolly-pop sticks' the kids get in their bubble bottles... :

Taken with a fisheye lens


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE your use of selective color here!!!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Brilliant Donald ..


----------

